# New NC Member



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Welcome to the boat house


----------



## EastTNoutdoorsman (Feb 29, 2016)

I just signed up as well having just bought my first boat. Curious to see what work you've done and what you learned as I'm trying figure out my plan of attack on my boat. What part of NC are you from, coastal?


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

EastTNoutdoorsman said:


> I just signed up as well having just bought my first boat. Curious to see what work you've done and what you learned as I'm trying figure out my plan of attack on my boat. What part of NC are you from, coastal?


Good deal! I am from the Wilmington area and will be starting a thread soon on my build. where are you from?


----------



## EastTNoutdoorsman (Feb 29, 2016)

Benjamin F&H said:


> Good deal! I am from the Wilmington area and will be starting a thread soon on my build. where are you from?


I live just outside of Knoxville myself but my wife is good friends with the family that owns Redix there in Wilmington. I actually haven't been there yet, but she loves it there. So it's on my list of places to go fish. I'll keep an eye out for your build, or send me a pm. I'm in the planning stages of mine. Not sure how much I want to bite off at the moment since the boat is perfectly functional. But I'm on the lookout for ideas!


----------

